# Searching for the impossible?  3.5 horsebox



## nbred (8 September 2015)

I have been searching for a while now for a 3.5 horsebox that will fit a 17hh horse on a 4k budget and there is hardly anything out there! I'm in Essex but willing to travel, let me know if you have anything.  Saw a nice one today but the head height was only 6'11  tia x


----------

